# Can a Blitzen chuck clouds Bro ?



## Stranger (16/10/20)

I don't know why but I like mechs and semi mechs. Perhaps it is the challenge of building and making it safe and at the same time .. perform.

My Dvarw clones have taken over the ADV but on an evening I like a change after supper. I pretty much have my ADV and and DIY juices where I want them, so now it is about getting that really satisfying vape.

My Blitzen looked so sad sitting in my vape drawer, I just had to do something. I have yet to use the Blitzen on a mech, so I decided to try a build just for that purpose.

I used a 24/36 clapton, 10 wraps each. Aimed for .5 and got a disappointing .4. Back to the sums. My Armor mech takes a S32 20700 battery, good for at least 25 amps so I should be good to go.

Big coils @ 3mm ID but the Blitzen deck can handle that and more. Took my time with the wicking







Many times I have read "Don't use a tank on a mech" I don't get that comment as we have been doing this before all the fancy mods came out. Follow the rules and safety first. The Blitzen has a really good protruding 510 pin and it does not move. The Armor is a semi mech and has built in protection anyway, but I would still use the Blitzen on a full mech.

Did it come right ?

Clouds bro ... clouds. Really intense flavour that you can roll around in your mouth. Heavy vapour that falls to the floor. I went through 4 x 5ml tanks before the indicators flashed. I have been trying a Banana meringue with cheesecake graham crust. I was picking up all of the flavours and my palette is the equivalent of a crab's.

In summary I was pleasantly satisfied with my effort, not surprised, I was confident of it working just not sure what result I would get. I have to aim for that .5 to be completely satisfied and confident on an 18650 single battery mod, and if I ever do get my Noisy cricket, the build will be .8 or above. RDA's are great but there is no reason why you cant get just as good out of an RTA if everything comes together just right.

The joys of building and mechs

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/10/20)

You're quite right to say that in the early days we had no issues about using RTAs on mech mods. My much beloved Subtank Mini even did time on mech tube mods. If you build correctly and safely then why not?

The early trends in vaping were interesting and even exciting. The trends were based mainly on innovation and meaningful developments. This made it almost essential, at the very least for hobbyists, to follow the trend to get a better vape experience. There were some hype driven dead ends but on the whole the trends were meaningful.

I can clearly remember a couple of years ago one of the Chinese vape company MDs said in an interview that the next trend would be a return to small cigarette type vapes. The reason he gave was that Chinese vapers preferred devices which were as close as possible to smoking. He said that they would continue to make hobbyist (my words) devices but that the emphasis would change to what we now call pods. True to his words the world was soon inundated with pods. A positive aspect to this seems to be that western smokers also seem to prefer pods as a way to give up smoking.

The latest trend seems to be a return to MTL. 

I applaud your decision to go your own way and do what feels right for you. What a terrible world it would be if we all agreed to follow the latest fashion. IMO the sad reality is that almost everyone happily follows the latest fashion without question. Following or trying innovative products is another matter entirely.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Stranger (16/10/20)

@Puff the Magic Dragon 

Thanks for the kind words. I mentioned on another thread that it has now become so easy to vary the vaping style from one to another just by the combination of gear. A very controlled RDL during the day and a full on DL for dessert after supper. I suppose we all go through that evolution.

I found that I do not get on well with sub ohm tanks or with mesh for coils. I can truly see the demand for pods as most people I know that show an interest in vaping want a nicotine replacement and not vape as a hobby. In fact I have some mates that have a good giggle at some of the things I get up to. They say they cant be bothered and just screw on a new disposable.

My problem is I need to know how things work, others just need to know that they do work.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/10/20)

Stranger said:


> My problem is I need to know how things work, others just need to know that they do work.



The problem is theirs, not yours.

In todays disposable world it is possible to thrive without knowing how most things work. I guess that I am a bit of a dinosaur but I hate not knowing how things work. It makes me feel uncomfortable. 

There is no way that I could fill pod with liquid, suck on mouthpiece, exhale vapour, and charge when vapour stops coming out of the tube thingy.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stranger (16/10/20)

Me and you buddy, me and you

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## vicTor (16/10/20)

Blitzen is the brother of Dasher, Comet, and Cupid, the brother-in-law of Arrow's mother, the husband of Mitzi, the father of Rudolph, the uncle of Arrow, and one of Santa Claus's Flyers

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Stranger (16/10/20)

what ?

an air flyer ?

Chinese cooking device ?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Timwis (18/10/20)

Stranger said:


> I don't know why but I like mechs and semi mechs. Perhaps it is the challenge of building and making it safe and at the same time .. perform.
> 
> My Dvarw clones have taken over the ADV but on an evening I like a change after supper. I pretty much have my ADV and and DIY juices where I want them, so now it is about getting that really satisfying vape.
> 
> ...



In a review it's being responsible quite often to tell someone not to use a tank on a mech and i do sometimes say it but when it's appropriate. I can't find my Blitzen so wouldn't know without looking but if the positive pin protrudes enough out from the negative threading then i can't see why anyone would say don't use on a mech. My next review is the Forz TX80 Kit and if you fancy putting the Forz Tank 25 on a mech then it was nice knowing you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Stranger (19/10/20)

Nicely said Tim, going back to Dellboy in the shop, is it his responsibility for his customers safety or the customer themselves. Going back to the What should vendors do thread, I would advocate for a card telling the customer, "not suitable for mech"

Probably 99% of mech users do know what they are doing, it's that 1% that as usual bring about the negativity.

However, there has been such a swing towards pods and smaller single battery mods with some very advanced elecktrickery going on that the need to understand has basically fallen away. The chance of a battery venting in a regulated device now is really really slim. Semi mechs, for me, were an inspiration.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (19/10/20)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Stranger (19/10/20)

This one .... spring loaded pin





This one ... adjustable silver pin

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (19/10/20)

Stranger said:


> Nicely said Tim, going back to Dellboy in the shop, is it his responsibility for his customers safety or the customer themselves. Going back to the What should vendors do thread, I would advocate for a card telling the customer, "not suitable for mech"
> 
> Probably 99% of mech users do know what they are doing, it's that 1% that as usual bring about the negativity.
> 
> However, there has been such a swing towards pods and smaller single battery mods with some very advanced elecktrickery going on that the need to understand has basically fallen away. The chance of a battery venting in a regulated device now is really really slim. Semi mechs, for me, were an inspiration.


I think in general manufacturers should take on more responsibility than they do around safety information, Innokin are very good but then Ultroner who's devices i absolutely love you are lucky if even a manual is included!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## stevie g (19/10/20)

Man with coils that big the battery must get drained rapidly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (19/10/20)

You would have enjoyed The Big Dripper. I remember this old tank fondly. Great times.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stranger (20/10/20)

stevie g said:


> Man with coils that big the battery must get drained rapidly.



In the context of what it is used for, it is actually not that bad. It is driven by a Golisi S32 20700 battery. The wrap says 30 amp CDR, Mooch says 25 amp but good for 3200 Mah.

Vapecalc says 0.42 @ 3.7 V = 32.60 W and 8.8 amps

I think there are plenty of guys using regulated mods at much higher than that. I went through 4 x 5ml tanks over the course of 3 hours and the battery was not finished and the mech would still fire. Bear in mind the Armor is a semi mech so it would have failed to fire if the battery protection kicked in.

An analogy would be when I went camping with some mates and the one bloke is seriously OCD. Every tent peg had to be at a certain angle, every rope just so, no wrinkles in the canvas or the ground sheet. Guy ropes had to have glow in the dark covers on them. When I mentioned to him that this was a lot of hard work and why does he bother, his reply was that I was the party pooper, he thoroughly enjoys what he does, so why am I spoiling his fun.

It came back to bite me when some one said the same thing about my vaping, why bother with all that they said when you can just screw on this disposable tank ?

This is the "living on the edge " bit with mechs, you have to get that build right. I have gone down as low as .15 on a Recurve dual but get very nervous that low but my confidence has soared since joining this forum. So thanks all.


----------



## Kadaboy (14/2/21)

Hi guys if any1 want to sell there blitzen plz msg me or I got a new blotto mini to trade

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/2/21)

Kadaboy said:


> Hi guys if any1 want to sell there blitzen plz msg me or I got a new blotto mini to trade




Hi @Kadaboy .

You will improve your chances of doing a trade here :

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/classified-trading/page-2


----------



## Stranger (14/2/21)

Hey Kadaboy ......... you are not getting mine

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kadaboy (14/2/21)

Stranger said:


> Hey Kadaboy ......... you are not getting mine


Lol sure brother

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kadaboy (14/2/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Hi @Kadaboy .
> 
> You will improve your chances of doing a trade here :
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/classified-trading/page-2


Thanks brother

Reactions: Like 1


----------

